# Sap Rear spoiler...



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey does anybody have A SAP rear spoiler on there goat, If you can you please post pics of it along with your car here. Iv'e been looking into them they look alot more sporty than the stock one in my opinion. I talked to a pontiac dealer said I can get one painted for bout 250 or so. thanx in advance to anyone who replies.


----------



## TheEricHarris (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's [email protected]:


















More at: http://www.renokeo.com/gto.html


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO6 said:


> Hey does anybody have A SAP rear spoiler on there goat, If you can you please post pics of it along with your car here. Iv'e been looking into them they look alot more sporty than the stock one in my opinion. I talked to a pontiac dealer said I can get one painted for bout 250 or so. thanx in advance to anyone who replies.


*There are different angled pics of it in my gallery*


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

*sap spoiler*

hey gto 6 , i just ordered a sap spoiler from gm-parts-dealer.com - their in texas, part #12499667 which is torrid red for me , not sure of your color , my total including shipping was 231.25,which i thought was great.hope this helps you


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

I bought a sap spoiler off a member and its primed. Suppose to arrive today then to my local dealer for some Midnight Blue. I know the body shop boss and have had work done by him so he treats me good and fair. I'm liking the spoiler and I want to be alittle different.


----------

